# Bottom Line ... All/Any Uber driver idiots LOSE money! Game Over!



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Bottom Line ... All/Any Uber driver idiots now LOSE money! Game Over! You idiots used to actually LOSE $ at $1/mile, now at 30cents per mile, you are losing 4 to 1! WTF.!?! There should be absolutely ZERO drivers out on the road right now!!!! BUT ... Completely unbelievabley, U Idiots just keep driving!?!! WTF ?!?!!?? Every ride you are stupid enough to accept ... You are literally ripping off a $30 chunk of ur car & selling it for $8BUCKS! WTF ... STOP THE INSANITY & STRIKE !!!!!!!!! Anyone still driving for TRAVIS is a horrible CRACK loser!!!!!! How can you possibly justify this behavior ???????


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Detroit eh, any other jobs in mind?


----------



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

Although I agree with you to a certain extent. You need to realize not many people attempt to make this a full time gig. Most people do it for the extra 20 or 30 bucks lol. No need to get your panties in a bunch. If people want to drive it's ultimately their choice and their choice alone.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Bottom Line ... All/Any Uber driver idiots now LOSE money! Game Over! You idiots used to actually LOSE $ at $1/mile, now at 30cents per mile, you are losing 4 to 1! WTF.!?! There should be absolutely ZERO drivers out on the road right now!!!! BUT ... Completely unbelievabley, U Idiots just keep driving!?!! WTF ?!?!!?? Every ride you are stupid enough to accept ... You are literally ripping off a $30 chunk of ur car & selling it for $8BUCKS! WTF ... STOP THE INSANITY & STRIKE !!!!!!!!! Anyone still driving for TRAVIS is a horrible CRACK loser!!!!!! How can you possibly justify this behavior ???????


Too much caffeine eh champ? Don't let pesky reality get the way of being a capslock hero ;-)


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

It can be done, just takes experience, effort and some luck. Our market is 65¢/mi. Tonight I worked 9 hours, only accepted 11 trips. 9 were surge. 

214 total miles, 97 billable. Net for the shift was $177 before tips. $19.72/hr, $16.13 avg fare. After fuel, netted 77¢/mile from total miles driven - $1.75/billable mile.

It took patience and resistance to accept every ping, but it paid off. Working regular rates, however, just doesn't pay unless you can pull off a 1.75:1 billable/dead ratio. Even then it's not great.


----------



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> It can be done, just takes experience, effort and some luck. Our market is 65¢/mi. Tonight I worked 9 hours, only accepted 11 trips. 9 were surge.
> 
> 214 total miles, 97 billable. Net for the shift was $177 before tips. $19.72/hr, $16.13 avg fare. After fuel, netted 77¢/mile from total miles driven - $1.75/billable mile.
> 
> It took patience and resistance to accept every ping, but it paid off. Working regular rates, however, just doesn't pay unless you can pull off a 1.75:1 billable/dead ratio. Even then it's not great.


Unfortunately not everyone can be as smart. Just let everybody quit so we have more surges lmao.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> It can be done, just takes experience, effort and some luck. Our market is 65¢/mi. Tonight I worked 9 hours, only accepted 11 trips. 9 were surge.
> 
> 214 total miles, 97 billable. Net for the shift was $177 before tips. $19.72/hr, $16.13 avg fare. After fuel, netted 77¢/mile from total miles driven - $1.75/billable mile.
> 
> It took patience and resistance to accept every ping, but it paid off. Working regular rates, however, just doesn't pay unless you can pull off a 1.75:1 billable/dead ratio. Even then it's not great.


Look honey ... another "aint got no costs but gas" guy. Only you forgot that if you're driving a decent car, you are depreciating it $.50/mile. All you did was BORROW that "net profit" from your car! Everyone just loves too ignore this ugly reality, and that's what makes Travis's world go round! Stop the insanity!


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Look honey ... another "aint got no costs but gas" guy. Only you forgot that if you're driving a decent car, you are depreciating it $.50/mile. All you did was BORROW that "net profit" from your car! Everyone just loves too ignore this ugly reality, and that's what makes Travis's world go round! Stop the insanity!


Once again you're incorrect. Unless he bought and maintains a car specifically for Uber your numbers are way off. Cars simply do not cost what you say they do and throwing a tantrum doesn't change that.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> It can be done, just takes experience, effort and some luck. Our market is 65¢/mi. Tonight I worked 9 hours, only accepted 11 trips. 9 were surge.
> 
> 214 total miles, 97 billable. Net for the shift was $177 before tips. $19.72/hr, $16.13 avg fare. After fuel, netted 77¢/mile from total miles driven - $1.75/billable mile.
> 
> It took patience and resistance to accept every ping, but it paid off. Working regular rates, however, just doesn't pay unless you can pull off a 1.75:1 billable/dead ratio. Even then it's not great.


Kudos to driving smart and making the best of a situation. If you are going to drive at these dismal rates you have to use whatever tools you can to take advantage of the opportunities you do have.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> It can be done, just takes experience, effort and some luck. Our market is 65¢/mi. Tonight I worked 9 hours, only accepted 11 trips. 9 were surge.
> 
> 214 total miles, 97 billable. Net for the shift was $177 before tips. $19.72/hr, $16.13 avg fare. After fuel, netted 77¢/mile from total miles driven - $1.75/billable mile.
> 
> It took patience and resistance to accept every ping, but it paid off. Working regular rates, however, just doesn't pay unless you can pull off a 1.75:1 billable/dead ratio. Even then it's not great.


You netted $.47 a mile or $102.10 profit from that shift according to your numbers above.

Is 214 miles your base to base milage or just your occupancy miles?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Leo. said:


> Detroit eh, any other jobs in mind?


History repeat itself in Detroit but back then brave men stood up and unionized against automobile manufacturers !!! But Now those idiot drivers keep driving at lost not even striking or nothing . What a shame.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Once again you're incorrect. Unless he bought and maintains a car specifically for Uber your numbers are way off. Cars simply do not cost what you say they do and throwing a tantrum doesn't change that.


$0.25/mi is about as cheap an operating cost as you're gonna get. And even then in that best case scenario, if he drove 214 miles, he has to then subtract $53.50 from his payout. He implied that he got tips, but he didn't state how much so I'm just basing this off his earnings from fares. So he truly in the best case scenario made $123.50 after expenses for 9 hours of work. So he really made $13.72/hr. Not the $19.72/hr he thinks he made. And keep in mind we're assuming the best case scenario of a quarter a mile in vehicle expenses. We don't know what kind of car he has. If it's a newer one, it might be double that. In which case he would have truly made $7.78/hr. Right around minimum wage.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Muki said:


> $0.25/mi is about as cheap an operating cost as you're gonna get. And even then in that best case scenario, if he drove 214 miles, he has to then subtract $53.50 from his payout. He implied that he got tips, but he didn't state how much so I'm just basing this off his earnings from fares. So he truly in the best case scenario made $123.50 after expenses for 9 hours of work. So he really made $13.72/hr. Not the $19.72/hr he thinks he made. And keep in mind we're assuming the best case scenario of a quarter a mile in vehicle expenses. We don't know what kind of car he has. If it's a newer one, it might be double that. In which case he would have truly made $7.78/hr. Right around minimum wage.


I bought my 2014 Mazda CX-5 GT for $31k in 2013. I started driving Uber Septemer 2014 and the car now has 75,000 miles (had 29,000 pre-Uber). If I traded it in rather than sell it, it would get about $19,600. So depreciation is $11,600 for all my combined personal and Uber driving. I bought tires for $900, brakes for $250a battery for $100 and 14 oil changes for about $980. Total maintenance comes to $2,230. It gets 24 mpg combined, which is about 7¢ a mile in my market.

So total depreciation and maintenance comes to $13,830. Your 25¢/mile figure is pretty accurate, so yes, after fuel I netted 52¢/mile. According to the IRS I get to deduct 52¢/mile so at least it's tax free.. And $13.72 tax free isn't terrible. I should also note I'm a stay at home dad and don't have to work - this would not be a good solution for full time employment.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Check your numbers again


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> I bought my 2014 Mazda CX-5 GT for $31k in 2013. I started driving Uber Septemer 2014 and the car now has 75,000 miles (had 29,000 pre-Uber). If I traded it in rather than sell it, it would get about $19,600. So depreciation is $11,600 for all my combined personal and Uber driving. I bought tires for $900, brakes for $250a battery for $100 and 14 oil changes for about $980. Total maintenance comes to $2,230. It gets 24 mpg combined, which is about 7¢ a mile in my market.
> 
> So total depreciation and maintenance comes to $13,830. Your 25¢/mile figure is pretty accurate, so yes, after fuel I netted 52¢/mile. According to the IRS I get to deduct 52¢/mile so at least it's tax free.. And $13.72 tax free isn't terrible. I should also note I'm a stay at home dad and don't have to work - this would not be a good solution for full time employment.


Review your math please, that worked out to $.31/mile before gas, and $.38/mile after gas, so you're netting $.39/mile, and that was at 3X surge! Now try that at $4/gallon gas, which will come back, and I guarantee Uber rates wont go up! Plus really hard to believe your getting 10 3X surge rides per night??? Now, come try Detroit (where there's almost never a surge) at $.30/mile, you can LOSE $ on every mile, but ... Make it up on volume! LOL


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Simon said:


> Check your numbers again


Right, so thats $.40/mile in just depreciation (which is total reality for any newer car), plus $.05/mile for maintenance, and $.07/mile in gas = $.52/mile ... Yup, you're basically working for free, just "eating your car". And thats with only accepting surge rides! The math on base rates in your market (which is still high now) = $.65 x .8 (uber cut) = $.52 x 50% (dead miles) = $.26/mile = LOSS of $.26/mile = LOSS of $50/night = LOSS of -$5.56/hour, is the REAL net "earnings". You go girl!


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Right, so thats $.40/mile in just depreciation (which is total reality for any newer car), plus $.05/mile for maintenance, and $.07/mile in gas = $.52/mile ... Yup, you're basically working for free, just "eating your car". And thats with only accepting surge rides! The math on base rates in your market (which is still high now) = $.65 x .8 (uber cut) = $.52 x 50% (dead miles) = $.26/mile = LOSS of $.26/mile = LOSS of $50/night = LOSS of -$5.56/hour, is the REAL net "earnings". You go girl!


There's a very good reason why a cab is $2.25/mi. And it ain't because cabbies are getting rich.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> Check your numbers again


Read my comment again. I said I would sell the car, not trade it in. And I use nada.com, not kbb. And my figure of $13,830 total depreciation and maintenance comes to 18¢/mile plus average per mile fuel of 7¢/mi. That's 25¢/mile.

Regardless, profit on paper and cash flow are two different things. Depreciation is just a theoretical number until I sell the car, and half its miles are personal anyway.

The point of the post was that it is possible to profit at low rates - to an extent. Detroit? I don't think so.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> Read my comment again. I said I would sell the car, not trade it in. And I use nada.com, not kbb. And my figure of $13,830 total depreciation and maintenance comes to 18¢/mile plus average per mile fuel of 7¢/mi. That's 25¢/mile.
> 
> Regardless, profit on paper and cash flow are two different things. Depreciation is just a theoretical number until I sell the car, and half its miles are personal anyway.
> 
> The point of the post was that it is possible to profit at low rates - to an extent. Detroit? I don't think so.


The floor to profit is $1.25 per mile. .. if your market is less than that your not profiting.. much if at all. Im not a negative nelly uber driver (I happen to think its great fun) but that is the reality of it. If you want to continue with rose colored glasses.. by all means... Uber on!


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> The floor to profit is $1.25 per mile. .. if your market is less than that your not profiting.. much if at all. Im not a negative nelly uber driver (I happen to think its great fun) but that is the reality of it. If you want to continue with rose colored glasses.. by all means... Uber on!


I used to co-own a restaurant, I must get off on trying to make money from razor-thin margins. But it is fun and it's good for some spending cash. I wouldn't pin my livelihood on it.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Seems more like *lando74* is closer to $13/hr, on profit before taxes, but perhaps so personable he got $6 a trip, for 11 trips for a good $19/hr.

I agree many go overboard with the .50c/mi figure for depreciation alone, but ironically it is kinda pertinent to individuals such as our friend lando, who appears to be driving vehicles that are at least worth $20, 000. For that, .30c/mi for all expenses inc. gas is probably optimistic.

It appears he drove 214 miles @ .77c/mi net *or* 16.13avg fare @ 11 fares. Both come out to $166(ish), which he calls "net". One can guess this implies Uber put $177 in his bank account after their cut and he paid $11 in gas. (30 mpg way to go!)

Any thought of not deducting .30 cents a mile for, deprec, maintenance, dents, accidents , gas etc , (or knocking off at least 20% of what Uber deposits + gas instead ) is fantasy, especially for a almost new $18-$20,000 car.

.30c/mi is optimistic . With many , 20% is optimistic especially for those with 25% commission.

So after knocking off (in his case ) 22c/mi (his figures are after 8c/mi gas) or 2o% off after Ubers cut (take your pick) our hero is making $130 (more or less) on 9 hours, which is about *$13.00-$14/ hr*. Since he obviously has a winning personality and is *very smart, *he probably made $6/trip in tips, so back up to $19/hr.

A 2x surge or so 65c/mi would be $1.30/ mi *$14.00/hr is about what an average driver* at that rate was making before recent cuts. perhaps part time or not.. In a crowded market perhaps much less.

This "donation" of underestimated depreciation, costs etc, to the UBer business model is the kind of stuff the *few* Uber *Major* players give you their sincerest appreciation , in anticipation of each of their $2 - $4 BILLION dollar paydays. If those idiot managers in the offices around the country are getting stock options, they may be looking at a $200,000 - $1 million payday.

Maybe I'm misinterpreting his data, but really, a guy screenname "lando74" who thinks he's the *artful dodger*, and believing in $19.50/hr, when its probably $13-$14. And that takes a city with a considerable period of 2x surges somewhere one can ... "exploit?"

The stock and optionholders can't begin to show their appreciation. Especially hats off to *Detroit.*

CC


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

It's sad that the OP has nothing better to be doing with his time/life and resorts to making pointless posts like this on an internet forum. Very sad.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Let's play a guessing game for squeaks & gigs...

Is OP a disgruntled Uber driver or upset taxi driver?


----------



## UbernaryJames (Aug 6, 2015)

The simple truth in my experience, after driving for Uber for eight months is that it is impossible for almost anyone in any market to make a full-time living off of being an Uber driver. Nor, does it makes sense to try to do so given the lack of health care and other compensatory benefits. I don't think it was ever Uber's intention to have full-time drivers to work for them. Maybe it was or maybe that's what people considered the opportunity to be. Maybe it is both.

Uber, is a reasonable way to make some additional money, in most markets, as a part-time job when "partners" take the necessary time to contemplate how/why they are going to run their business given the costs of utilizing one's automobile. Uber has advertised or people have created an urban legend that a person can make lots of money driving for Uber. That may have been true a year ago in large markets. That simply isn't true given the current circumstances; thus, Uber drivers are striving in some places to become employees. That's one alternative. 

I quite frankly think that partners need to work toward gaining stock in the company or seeking other employment options if this one does not meet their needs. Complaining without action in any direction is simply non-valued added. Uber's CEO and corporate executives are interested in short-term profits and network growth. There's very little, beyond rhetoric to suggest that they value local "partners" at all. Consequently, partners need to do what they can to take care of themselves, their families, and their resources. It will take some significant efforts to mobilize a base of Uber drivers to organize and push back. It isn't impossible. It may be necessary if the current situation continues to degrade. Ultimately, the community of Uber drivers will have to locally decide whether they will quit, complain without striving to change the system, adapt, or accept some other solution they view to be more purposeful and economically sound.


----------

